
The Cathedral and the Bazaar - rayascott
http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-bazaar/
======
chmielewski
An old classic; this takes on a while new meaning after the decline of
capitalism in favor/popularity or corporatism (which many people mistakenly
label as capitalism). Much like The Hacker Ethic was written to revisit The
Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism by Weber, I wonder if this piece
needs a similar reboot given today’s technology ecology and consumerism.

